# Ollie's cage



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ollie's cage(I still need more stuff)
http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb274/JustMyself1/?action=view&current=CIMG2318.jpg


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats a huge cage for one rat! Does he use the tube to get from the bottom to the next shelf?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

He must _love_ it.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

wow!!! you know if how it lists 4 codes? if you use the IMG code it will look like this:


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow that cage is huge. Cool you have a hairless rat


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

since you have a hairless can you answer this post pretty please?????

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4520.html


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

That is a huge cage for just one. Are youi planning on getting him at least one new buddy?

(rat_rascal: I just replied, waiting on you to come back & clarify a couple things)


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2007)

That really is absolutely massive. Wow.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had that cage for a while. I personally hated it. So hard to clean and decorate! I ended up selling it and putting the money towards a Ferret Nation. It was about as tall as I am though, and definitely tons of room for one. Why is Ollie alone though?


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm working on getting him a buddy,I would have a smaller cage,but my cousin used to have a ferret,so I cleaned up his old cage
and yes,he just learned how to go up and down the tube(he used to stay on the second to the tope level,then he learned to use the ramps,so I moves his food/water to the bottom so he cout learn to use the tube=p


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't argue with a free huge cage! btw, it's easier for them to use that type of tube if you turn it so it's like an upside down T ^_^

I could find some pics of my old cage if you might like to see other set ups for it


----------

